# Does Brackish fit here?



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am starting a 1tbsp (ocean/marine aquarium salt) per gallon brackish tank. 2.5 gallons for my ghost shrimp. They're the babies in my brackish bowl. Right now I got rocks and a val and a java fern in it.... Here's my ignorance. ANyone familiar with the brackish setup?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> I am starting a 1tbsp (ocean/marine aquarium salt) per gallon brackish tank. 2.5 gallons for my ghost shrimp. They're the babies in my brackish bowl. Right now I got rocks and a val and a java fern in it.... Here's my ignorance. ANyone familiar with the brackish setup?


I was thinking of converting my puffer tank to brackish tank but I haven't done so.

What does 1tbsp of ocean salt per gallon translate into in salinity level?

The recommended salinity level for puffer tank was 1.005 to 1.008. You may need some device to measure the salinity level.

By the way, does ghost shrimp require brackish water? Is the ghost shrimp the "Amano Shrimp" or entirely different one? Just curious.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Ghost shrimp are a different species, not amano. there are some that can live and breed in fresh water. but the ones I got, all the adults died in my fresh tank and the youngsters are thriving in the brackish jar. SO....my assumption is, they need the salt. They were sold at petsmart as requireing salt. I bought a berried female. I should go there again and look for more berried females. That worked out quite impressively well.

I am not sure what 1tbsp of ocean salt translates into at all. which is why I am trying to find out about the hydrometer. The Ghost shrimp have handled salinity fluctuations. They seem very happy.










Here's the brackish tank setup. I am cycling it now. (Not sure why the image isn't showing up)


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice. What kind of sand is this? Where did you find these stones, all matching color.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Direct link to photo doesn't work after editing. Odd.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks, that's the problem... interesting

The sand is local burlington beach sand, well rinsed and boiled. It contains a lot of zebra mussel shell fragments which probably is a joy to the shrimp for eating. I used to see claude eating it all the time. Most of the stones I got from the welland canal bankes, and some from locally. 

plants are brackish tollerant.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Algae fest, but not anything I am worried about. Water is still somewhat brackish, I change amounts from time to time. Sometimes its more, sometimes its less...

There are 14 young ghost shrimp inside. They seem happy enough.










Again my image doesn want to show up. what gives?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

why the hell when I do it it doesn't show up? Its not even in an edit I put the pic in.... blows my mind. 

Thanks a bunch ameekplec.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Fun with algae, I actually don't mind it so much in here. My shrimp eat it and the zebra nerite eats it. the ghosties are doing well, I am impressed. they look about the size I would buy at the store, only these are healthier I believe. I would like to find another berried female at some point, but these guys can do whatever they do.


----------

